# Neck Crank: Should it be banned?



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys, I am a huge fan of Demian Maia and his techinique and as much I loved how he tooled Rick Story to a perfect finish, I was wondering about the risks of that maneuver.

It's a perfectly legal move today, but if you consider Big Nog had his arm broken for delaying the tap and also Miesha Tate had her arm trashed for the same reason, Rick Story could be very dead right now or paralized forever if delayed the tap. What if he went out in the process and suddenly relaxed his muscles? 

The scary name says it all: Neck crank.

What do you think?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well no one is going to delay taping to a neck crank. This isn't an IBJJF tournament. It's MMA, as much needs to be legal as possible, especially on the ground because too many guys get DQ'd on bullshit at tournaments with illegal techniques. No one wants to see that shit in MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys have the option to tap, if you feel like your neck is about to get snapped you need to tap like Story.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not? Shit..., might as well ban all strikes to the head also cuz they can cause permanent damage and death. :thumb02: It's a combat sport. You play it, you deal with the consequences.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

A kick to the head can straight up kill a guy. If we banned everything in MMA that could cause a serious injury, there wouldn't be many techniques left.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's fighting, the risk of getting f*cked up is assumed by all participants.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No, neck cranks need to stay legal. The fighters are robbed of enough techniques as it is. We're not only talking straight neck cranks from the back position here, we're talking about the twister, last year's submission of the year. I guess the can opener could be classified as a neck crank as well although it's rarely used as a submission hold these days.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I duno, but that neck crank that happened a few UFC's ago where that persons nose spurted out loads of blood whilst in a neck crank was pretty sick (in both the good and bad sense).


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Obviously they should be legal, anyone who knowingly does one in training is a **** though; aches for like....a week


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Obviously they should be legal, anyone who knowingly does one in training is a **** though; aches for like....a week


Ain't that the truth. There is nothing more annoying than someone cranking on your neck even though it is obvious they aren't going to get the tap. Instead they just squeeze for dear life, knowing your neck is going to be in pieces for weeks. The catch is when I get my head out, I am looking to destroy.

It's an interesting point really. What if guys just refuse to tap? Will there neck break? Anyone ever hear of this happening?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It would be really hard to actually put a ban on it as it's the natural back up plan while the victim is defending the rear naked.

But the concern remains. The risk is higher then in other techniques (outside the other cranks mentioned), IMO. The "everybody would tap" idea is very subjective. A fracture can happen in an instant while you believe you'll be Ok. 

Did you see the blood spurting from Story's nose? Tht indicates that along the crank, the blood flow in his veins was being constricted as well, increasing the blood pressure in his brains. He could pass out before tapping. The natural tendency in a perfect rear naked is the attacker to continue the squeeze as the guy goes limp while in the crank should be to continue the crank. Scary at least.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Isn't the neck crank a spinal lock anyway.

I don't really think they fracture necks like that...

Usually the injury a strain of the ligaments in the spine.

I've never seen anyone get a tech sub or someone not tap from a neck crank though so...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It would be really hard to actually put a ban on it as it's the natural back up plan while the victim is defending the rear naked.
> 
> But the concern remains. The risk is higher then in other techniques (outside the other cranks mentioned), IMO. The "everybody would tap" idea is very subjective. A fracture can happen in an instant while you believe you'll be Ok.
> 
> Did you see the blood spurting from Story's nose? Tht indicates that along the crank, the blood flow in his veins was being constricted as well, increasing the blood pressure in his brains. He could pass out before tapping. The natural tendency in a perfect rear naked is the attacker to continue the squeeze as the guy goes limp while in the crank should be to continue the crank. Scary at least.


I'll try to be as concise as possible. The ref is there to try and protect the fighters, if he sees someone go out then it is his job to call the fight in time and prevent any further danger. That is part of his job.

As a fighter, your #1 job is to make sure you don't die. That includes realizing that no one will think you are a bitch, chicken, coward, etc, because you tapped to a sub. I am not going to blame a fighter for breaking an arm, neck, etc, as long as he follows the rules and broke off when the ref told him to.

There are enough rules in place, we really don't need anymore.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You wouldnt believe how many people dont watch MMA because it has "rules". It's bad enough that this one hardcore fighting promotion has become a "sports company"...but the rules we have now shouldnt be softened anymore. The UFC is as safe as it ever has to be.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It would be really hard to actually put a ban on it as it's the natural back up plan while the victim is defending the rear naked.
> 
> But the concern remains. The risk is higher then in other techniques (outside the other cranks mentioned), IMO. The "everybody would tap" idea is very subjective. A fracture can happen in an instant while you believe you'll be Ok.
> 
> Did you see the blood spurting from Story's nose? Tht indicates that along the crank, the blood flow in his veins was being constricted as well, increasing the blood pressure in his brains. He could pass out before tapping. The natural tendency in a perfect rear naked is the attacker to continue the squeeze as the guy goes limp while in the crank should be to continue the crank. Scary at least.


Necks don't break like that though. You could probably tear some ligaments or cause contusions but I've never heard of someone snapping somebody's neck like they do in the movies. It just doesn't happen. Didn't they do a mythbusters episode on that once?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Haven't seen any serious injuries with it yet, so I'm going to assume the pain ensures one knows when to tap. 

The story crank was scary though, I was like man that guy's gotta be real f'ed up on the inside somewhere to bleed like that.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Just want to echo the sentiment that we really don't need to lose anymore techniques in MMA. Also, has the twister been banned? Or did I mis-read an earlier post?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Just want to echo the sentiment that we really don't need to lose anymore techniques in MMA. Also, has the twister been banned? Or did I mis-read an earlier post?


You probably misread my post. The twister is effectively a neck crank so it would be banned if neck cranks were to be banned.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Isn't the neck crank a spinal lock anyway.
> 
> I don't really think they fracture necks like that...
> 
> ...


Mark Coleman has two nasty wins by neck crank.

Any mma fan who hasn`t watched all of Coleman and Randleman`s old fights in the UFC owes it to their self to watch them to see why we have weight classes and fouls in the first place. These guys absolutely destroyed people simply by being too big and too strong to deal with. If they got on top of you they could just pop your head right off with a neck crank or tie your hands up and just cave your skull in with headbutts caveman-style. I`ve always suspected that Ken Shamrock`s `broken hand` forfeit at UFC 11 was just a realization that if he got in there with Coleman he was going to get completely mangled. Coleman won a UFC tournament via being too scary for Shamrock to f*** with. Just beastly.

Randleman has a great `taste of your own medicine` moment when he comes up against Tom Erikson and finds out what it`s like to be the little guy and just gets his lunch served to him. It`s in a tournament in Brazil where Randleman is just running through everyone, then he tries that on Erikson and just gets served. That dude was freaking enormous. 










In this pic he makes Randleman look like a little kid fighting an adult.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> You probably misread my post. The twister is effectively a neck crank so it would be banned if neck cranks were to be banned.


It's actually a spinal lock.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's actually a spinal lock.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Well... isn't every neck crank a spinal lock?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Mark Coleman has two nasty wins by neck crank.


I remember that now. Indeed if he did not kill nobody with those hydraulic power cranks it means the technique is not that dangerous and that was the info/opinion I wanted from you guys.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Guys, I am a huge fan of Demian Maia and his techinique and as much I loved how he tooled Rick Story to a perfect finish, I was wondering about the risks of that maneuver.
> 
> It's a perfectly legal move today, but if you consider Big Nog had his arm broken for delaying the tap and also Miesha Tate had her arm trashed for the same reason, Rick Story could be very dead right now or paralized forever if delayed the tap. What if he went out in the process and suddenly relaxed his muscles?
> 
> ...


If neck cranks were made legal, we'd need the services of the advertising sponsor of this thread more often.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

mastodon2222 said:


> If neck cranks were made *legal*, we'd need the services of the advertising sponsor of this thread more often.


They *are* legal. I never voted to be illegal. I was merely asking opinions.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I remember that now. Indeed if he did not kill nobody with those hydraulic power cranks it means the technique is not that dangerous and that was the info/opinion I wanted from you guys.


If it was a street fight and UFC 11 era Coleman wanted to kill someone with a neck crank, he absolutely could. It would be interesting to see him catch a Gracie in a can opener because they never tap out.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

mastodon2222 said:


> If neck cranks were made legal, we'd need the services of the advertising sponsor of this thread more often.


They are already legal, and every time you refresh the page you'll probably get different ads and sponsors, depending on your location etc., so you pretty much made zero sense .


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Necks don't break like that though. You could probably tear some ligaments or cause contusions but I've never heard of someone snapping somebody's neck like they do in the movies. It just doesn't happen. Didn't they do a mythbusters episode on that once?


I dunno about mythbusters, but you are correct it would take superhuman strength and torque to snap someone's neck like that.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Things that various parts of the MMA community want banned in the UFC:

- Neck cranks
- Ground elbows
- Kicks to the knee
- Hands over the mouth
- Holding your own shorts

...

...

- TRT


----------

